# Puppy update (and pics)



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Caddy's little pup is now 19 days old and is doing really well! He's fat, active and gaining weight, so I'm really happy about that! He weighted 3.4 oz at birth and is now 6.5 oz (and rapidly gaining). His eyes just opened a few days ago . here is Mr. Mcdude a few min ago



















and Mr. Mcdude eating one of many meals during the day (he's a pig)


















And here is Miss Lois, not the best pics but the best I'm managed to take in a while! I love her eyes. 

















She is hard to take pics of because she never sits still! She is 6 mos old and weighs 5.4 lbs (just weighed her today) She is in that gangly teenager stage so hopefully she'll grow out that soon!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Look at that little boy! He looks GREAT, Stacy! I see a little pigment coming in... :wub: :wub: I just knew he would be okay!

Lois has really become a beauty...I love her eyes also. She has a beautiful coat! I hope she does well for you in the ring. :flowers:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Mr. McDude is lookin' good! Do i already see some black coming in on his nose?!

And of course Lois :wub: I really love that little girl! She is beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

McDude is so adorable, Stacy! I'm glad he's doing so well. And Lois? Well, she's a doll, and a real spitfire, too, isn't she?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the update of McDude he looks so sweet, i was just thinking about him the other night. My husband was standing over my shoulder when i was looking at his pictures, he fell in love.  OMG what a beauty Lois is, i can see why you love her eyes, they're beautiful. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, such great pics!!! McDude is so precious and Lois is stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ohhhh I wish I was there to hold him and love him. He is just so precious. I can't get over how tiny he is. I have never seen a tiny one in person. I just love the 1st two pictures. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Awwwww - soooooooo cute!!! Loving Mr. McDude and our teen angel Lois!!!

Thanks for sharing !!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't believe it's been 19 days already :new_shocked: he's soooo precious :wub: 
Lois is a real beauty, I love her eyes :wub:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, I am so happy for you ALL!! Thanks for the update and pics!!!
Terri


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He's getting there! Glad to see he's grown some hair too. LOL Such a tiny guy.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

A beautiful girl and a handsome guy. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

McDude looks wonderful! What a special little guy!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

There's my boy. Wow, I had no idea how small he really was. I am so happy he doing well. I don't know what to say about Lois. She is just stunning. I can't wait to see her in person. I know you're well on your way to producing lots of champions.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Mr. McDude :wub: is a cutie - glad he's doing so well, and Miss Lois :wub: is stunning. What a gorgeous bunch of fluffs you have!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow that's one little baby and I'm so glad he's doing good. 
Lois is a beauty!! :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww Stacy McDude looks wonderful!!! He is really coming along so well.

Lucy's eyes are just incredible. They just stop you in your tracks.

Congrats Stacy and so glad McDude is doing so well.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Absolutely adorable!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

He looks good Stacy. Lois looks nice too. Lots of coat and pretty eyes.

Tina


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

So glad McDude is a pig. :wub: He is really growing and looking great. Lois, what can I say WOW. B E A U T I F U L! I have always loved Lois. :wub: :wub: And wonderful little Caddy.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww...McDude is looking so good! And Lois is
got the unmistakable "Bellarata" look! She is a 
doll! Can't wait to see them all in person!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

McDude is such a cutie!! :wub: I am so happy that he is doing well and Miss Lois is a beauty.  :wub:


----------



## pristinemalt (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 18 2009, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764563


> Caddy's little pup is now 19 days old and is doing really well! He's fat, active and gaining weight, so I'm really happy about that! He weighted 3.4 oz at birth and is now 6.5 oz (and rapidly gaining). His eyes just opened a few days ago . here is Mr. Mcdude a few min ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mcdude looks great and your doing a fantastic job. 

I can't wait to see Lois. I love her size. We missed her in Sacramento. She's a real cutey with very expressive eyes


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww both Lois and Mr Mcdude and GORGEOUS. So pleased the little guy is going great.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sweet babys :wub: :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

McDude is just the sweetest little thing. :wub: :wub: Lois is a doll .


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow!! I can't believe mr mcdude is already 19 days old!!! He is sooo cute!! He even looks like he is waving on the pic with your daughter!!!! And Lois, omg she is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Good job Stacy and Caddy! :aktion033: :aktion033: Little McDude is on his way to being a strong healthy boy! :chili: :chili: 

You've got a real beauty there in Lois! :thumbsup:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aawww


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Stacy that is great Mr Mcdude is doing so well :wub: :wub: Miss lois is adorable :wub:


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

Wow, 19 days already. He's a premature pup isn't he? I took pictures of my 20 day olds today. They were born at day 63 of gestation, I can tell the difference in development. Glad he's doing so good, keep up the good work with him!! 

Here one of mine at 20 days:










And miss Lois, she's great. Can't wait to meet her in pawson. I'm very curious of what she and my Gabbana will think of each other. My Gabba is also a hand full. Love her though... (she will probably be entered in open bitch at the nationals)


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

He's beautiful - he still looks so breakable to me but then again, I have never seen a maltese puppy this young. Thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

great pics so glad he and mom are doing so well


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm so happy that the lil fighter is doing so well! I just love those baby, tiny ears on him!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Caddy's little pupperoo is too cute. :wub: It sounds like he's coming along great! How much are they supposed to weigh at this age?

Wow, Lois is gorgeous!! :smheat: And I love her eyes, too. :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

McDude is too precious!!! :tender: He looks so sweet with his pigment starting to come in!!! :wub: I'm so glad that he is doing so well!!! :biggrin: 

Lois is pretty as ever!!! :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Elysian Pearls @ Apr 19 2009, 04:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764938


> Wow, 19 days already. He's a premature pup isn't he? I took pictures of my 20 day olds today. They were born at day 63 of gestation, I can tell the difference in development. Glad he's doing so good, keep up the good work with him!!
> 
> Here one of mine at 20 days:
> 
> ...


I noticed the 'difference' in age also when I looked at your pics! Same days old but WOW that 8 day difference in gestation makes a HUGE difference in development! My little Mr. McDude probably looks like your puppies 'last' week. McDude still has little ear flaps. I'm sure this time next week, he'll look like your little cuties do right now. Well, i hope, since you have some cute little pups right there!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

OMG the pup looks amazing :wub2: I happy to hear he is doing well :heart:


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 20 2009, 11:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765404


> I noticed the 'difference' in age also when I looked at your pics! Same days old but WOW that 8 day difference in gestation makes a HUGE difference in development! My little Mr. McDude probably looks like your puppies 'last' week. McDude still has little ear flaps. I'm sure this time next week, he'll look like your little cuties do right now. Well, i hope, since you have some cute little pups right there![/B]


That's about right. Your Mr. McDude (That nickname cracks me up by the way) seems to be one week "behind" at mine. I'm totally in love with that particular one I showed in this post and hoping I can keep him.


----------

